# troll soda



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Genius......simply genius


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I actually did this a while back to a previous friend of mine, _previous _friend of mine.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Genius until someone tips it on the side. Then you've got a ticking time-bomb.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Genius until someone tips it on the side. Then you've got a ticking time-bomb.


thats kinda half the fun right? lolol.....how do you get the string tied to the mentos easily? anyone know?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If it were me I would tie a small knot in thread and then push it through with a needle. 


SyNiK4L said:


> thats kinda half the fun right? lolol.....how do you get the string tied to the mentos easily? anyone know?


----------

